# makita 3612C table mounted



## locoboy (Sep 7, 2008)

im in the middle of constructing my table for my makita router.

Im concerned that my router needs 2 hands to operate it, its not an on off switch its got 2 handles with a switch on each, thuse leaving me no free hands for using the table!

Anyone got any ideas?

Im not that fmiliar with the router yet so i may be missing something really obvious!

Thanks
colin


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

locoboy said:


> im in the middle of constructing my table for my makita router.
> 
> Im concerned that my router needs 2 hands to operate it, its not an on off switch its got 2 handles with a switch on each, thuse leaving me no free hands for using the table!
> 
> ...


Colin, I'm puzzled by what you say, the Makita 3612C has only ONE switch which is within reach of the right handle when the lock lever is on the left. It's normal to have a separate switched power outlet at the front of the table and control the router from there. Table mounted, once switched on, both your hands become free!


----------



## locoboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Harry i wrote it without going and checking my router.

I have checked it and on one handle you have 2 buttons that need to be pressed. One with the thumb and the other one being the finger trigger, when they are both pressed it will run. When one is released it will stop.

So how do i get it to run under the table?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI locoboy

Just a butt in post 

velcro or masking tape,, will do the job 

Just tape them down in the lock mode and use a switch on the outside of the router table..to turn the router off and on 

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9761-how-wire-one-up.html

===




locoboy said:


> Hi Harry i wrote it without going and checking my router.
> 
> I have checked it and on one handle you have 2 buttons that need to be pressed. One with the thumb and the other one being the finger trigger, when they are both pressed it will run. When one is released it will stop.
> 
> So how do i get it to run under the table?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi locoboy,

Can you please post a pic of your router. I have 2 Makita 3612C's and there's only the switch and the lever for the adjustment lock, for plunge use. I guess I'm with Harry on this one, I'm confused.

Pending on how you set up your table, for my OP table I had to remove both handles.


----------



## locoboy (Sep 7, 2008)

A picture of a router the same as mine,










It has 2 switches on he left hand handle as shown above.

yellow trigger and black thumb toggle


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi locoboy,

This must be a new design from Makita. I thank you for the pic. For now I see what you are describing.



> I have checked it and on one handle you have 2 buttons that need to be pressed. One with the thumb and the other one being the finger trigger, when they are both pressed it will run. When one is released it will stop.


If I'm fully understanding this, even if you tape or velcro the switches... this is unsafe to do. As is, table mounting would be impossible, (safety wise). Not finding anything like the pic you've posted. Below is info from both US and Global sites from Makita.

Info for the Makita 3612C: http://makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=33597

http://www.makita.co.jp/global/product/category/planing/3612c/3612c.html


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Colin,
This looks like a similar setup I have on one of my Craftsman routers. The button is a safety lock and needs to be depressed before you press the orange switch, turning on the router. When you release the orange switch, the safety lock automatically locks in again. One way to defeat this system (if that is what you are looking to do), is by using some means to keep the button locked in the down position. Bob has described a velcro method and you could also use some latex strap to hold it down. The way I do it is to start the router, then pull the cord from the outlet, while it is still running. This will keep the router in the "ON" mode. I then put in in my table and plug in to an outboard switch/outlet arrangement. No matter how you defeat the safety button, please make sure you plug in to an outboard outlet/switch combination. Safety first you know and always unplug before doing any bit or bushing changes.
Joe Z.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ken isn't the only one who is puzzled, that picture you posted is unlike any Makita 3612C that I have seen, but I don't agree with Ken when he says it's unsafe to lock the switch with a Velcro strap, this is a common and well tested method, but of course you MUST have a separate switched outlet on the front of the table and ALWAYS unplug the router before changing cutters. Not only do I have a 3612C, I also have a Triton 91/4" 2400 watt saw for which Triton sell a Velcro strap to lock the button/switch.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

The Makita 3612C has an electric brake on it. Using an external switch will disable this feature. I know, I've tried this option once before. It's why I removed a similar switch I had mounted on my OP table. Now, simply reach under flip the switch and unplug. 

Harry, I love ya my friend but, I still feel it's unsafe to "lock" or "strap" a switch on. It only takes a moment to become distracted. 

It's a "each their own" kinda of thing.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hamlin said:


> The Makita 3612C has an electric brake on it. Using an external switch will disable this feature. I know, I've tried this option once before. It's why I removed a similar switch I had mounted on my OP table. Now, simply reach under flip the switch and unplug.
> 
> Harry, I love ya my friend but, I still feel it's unsafe to "lock" or "strap" a switch on. It only takes a moment to become distracted.
> 
> It's a "each their own" kinda of thing.


Ken, whilst you are quite correct regarding the dynamic braking only working if power is removed via the router's own switch, in my usual humble opinion, when table mounted or used hand held in plunge mode, dynamic braking is nice to have but relatively unnecessary, however, a fixed base router hand held would be a far safer tool with it.

I love you too Ken and know that you are just looking after my well-being.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Colin, I am puzzled by the picture of the Makita 3612C that you show. Has this one been modified by a previous owner or is there some "safety" code in the UK that requires such two-switch, dead-man switch arrangement? I have looked at several Makita web sites and Makita seller web sites and have not seen one with of any model with handle-mounted switches. If all else fails, I would go with Harry's velcro solution, with all respect for those who disagree with that solution.


----------

